# Panda Cloud Antivirus: 100-mal schneller und geringer Ressourcenverbrauch



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Panda Cloud Antivirus: 100-mal schneller und geringer Ressourcenverbrauch gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Panda Cloud Antivirus: 100-mal schneller und geringer Ressourcenverbrauch


----------



## leorphee (29. April 2009)

hmm, ich würde jetzt erstmal den ersten Test abwarten...


----------



## Lexx (29. April 2009)

100x schneller als was.. als eine Boing 747.. ?


----------



## FloW^^ (29. April 2009)

online virenscannern trau ich noch weniger über den weg als installierbaren...
ich will nich wissen, was für daten die da ermitteln...


----------



## locojens (29. April 2009)

Man könnte auch dazu schreiben das dieses Teil was da Verlinkt ist nur unter 32 Bit läuft.


----------



## Rollora (29. April 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> 100x schneller als was.. als eine Boing 747.. ?






locojens schrieb:


> Man könnte auch dazu schreiben das dieses Teil was da Verlinkt ist nur unter 32 Bit läuft.


lol ja das wär vielleicht eine erwähnung wert gewesen.

Schade, dass 64 Bit immer noch nicht mehr Support bekommt, und solange ein Win nicht 64 Bit only erscheint wirds wohl noch lange dauern.
Is bei Spielen ja dasselbe. Ich setz da meine Hoffnung auf die nächste Konsolengeneration: 64 Bit, DX 12(? oder 11, hoffentlich 12 mit schon integrierter, einheitlicher Physik)


----------



## Voyager10 (29. April 2009)

19 Objekte seit 10.2008 bis Heute aus meinem Virenordner wurden nicht in der Panda Cloud erkannt .


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

Für mich persönlich sind Onlinescanner eigentlich nur das allerletzte Hilfsmittel, wenn sonst alles versagt.
Ansonsten ist das ganze viel zu instabil aufgebaut. Und damit meine ich nicht, dass da irgendwas abstürzt, sondern das System so sensibel ist, dass ja schon allein durch fehlende Internetverbindung der Scan nicht mehr in vollem Umfang durchgeführt werden kann.

Imho ist ein guter zu installierender Virenscanner bis dato absolut nicht zu ersetzen.


----------



## Lexx (29. April 2009)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> 19 Objekte seit 10.2008 bis Heute aus meinem Virenordner wurden nicht in der Panda Cloud erkannt .


Naja, "Pandas" sind ja nicht unbedingt der Inbegriff von Rasanz und Schnelligkeit.. eher für Faul- und Trägheit 
Wird halt noch ein bissl Wintermüde sein..


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

*@Lexx*
... stimmt, und Pandas sind bekanntlich auch vom Aussterben bedroht ...


----------



## Brehministrator (29. April 2009)

Das Prinzip ist ja, dass alle potentiell verdächtigen Dateien ins Internet hochgeladen und dort geprüft werden. Findet ihr es gut, wenn ein Programm wahllos Dateien von eurer Platte auf fremde Server im Internet verteilt?


----------



## Nef (29. April 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Naja, "Pandas" sind ja nicht unbedingt der Inbegriff von Rasanz und Schnelligkeit.. eher für Faul- und Trägheit
> Wird halt noch ein bissl Wintermüde sein..



xD

Mich würde eher interessieren was "Profis" dazu sagen als die meldung hier einfach hinzuklatschen...


----------



## Azzzu (29. April 2009)

Der Panda läuft nicht unter W7 
So ein Dreck. Denn Avira Antivir free ist kagge und geht mir auf den Senkel.
lg Azzzu


----------



## Lexx (29. April 2009)

Nef schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren was "Profis" dazu sagen als die meldung hier einfach hinzuklatschen...


Dann würde ich eher auf Heise nachschlagen..


----------



## alfredione3oli (29. April 2009)

<ironie/> Komisch, dass bei ZDNet.de steht, dass es 17MB braucht und auf PCGH.de steht, dass es 50MB/10MB braucht. </ironie>

Wer hat nun Recht?


----------



## do80 (29. April 2009)

Komplette Dateien werden nicht an die Cloud gesendet, das sind Hash-und heuristische Werte, also aus Datenschutzgründen völlig ok. So weit ich das von den anderen Produkten von Panda kenne, kann man aber auch die automatische Datenübertragung ausschalten, wenn man das nicht möchte. 
Und zum Thema MB: Panda selbst schreibt 17 MB...

Ich werde es ausprobieren, was gibt es denn schnelleres als Cloud-Scanning?


----------



## gumbel (29. April 2009)

Wenn ein Hersteller schreibt "100 mal schneller", dann geht das ok, denn zum einen ist es halt Werbung und zum andern wäre "100 mal schneller als Antivir" (zum Beispiel) vergleichende Werbung und damit nicht zulässig.

Wenn ein Newsmagagazin diesen Schwachsinn aber unreflektiert wiederholt, dann ist das ist einfach nur armselig.

Reißerische Überschriften generieren sicherlich kurzfristig mehr Klicks, langfristig gehen aber Leser verloren, die sich dieses Niveau nicht zumuten wollen.

Ich bin einer davon.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. April 2009)

do80 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema MB: Panda selbst schreibt 17 MB...
> Ich werde es ausprobieren, was gibt es denn schnelleres als Cloud-Scanning?


Es sind 17 MiB. Ich werde es auch testen. Die Kollegen von AV-Test haben sich bisher noch nicht über die Software ausgelassen.



gumbel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hersteller schreibt "100 mal schneller", dann geht das ok, denn zum einen ist es halt Werbung und zum andern wäre "100 mal schneller als Antivir" (zum Beispiel) vergleichende Werbung und damit nicht zulässig. Wenn ein Newsmagagazin diesen Schwachsinn aber unreflektiert wiederholt, dann ist das ist einfach nur armselig. Reißerische Überschriften generieren sicherlich kurzfristig mehr Klicks, langfristig gehen aber Leser verloren, die sich dieses Niveau nicht zumuten wollen. Ich bin einer davon.


"100 mal schneller" bezieht sich auf die Erkennung von neuartigen Schädlingen und auf die älteren Produkte der Firma.


----------



## alfredione3oli (29. April 2009)

Blöde Frage: Wo ist der Link zum AV-Test (von Panda Cloud Security) von AV-Test.org ?


----------



## Evil_D0nkey (29. April 2009)

Von der Idee her gar nicht schlecht. Ich glaub schon, dass das Cloud-Computing bzw. Cloud-"Antiviring" Geschwindigkeits- und andere Vorteile bringen kann. Aber die Kinderkrankheiten die noch auftreten müssen erstmal ausgemerzt werden... In Sachen Datenschutz müsste man natürlich auch aufpassen, was alles nach Hause gefunkt wird.


----------



## Lockdown (29. April 2009)

Habs mal installiert (da ich normalerweise keinen Scanner hab) und hab den Test laufen lassen.Die Windoof Firewall is bei mir immer aus (hab ZoneAlarm).
WinXP SP
So der Überprüfungstest von meinen 1TB steht jetz bei 27% nach ner Stunde und ist (grafisch) schon bei ca 75% ... also weder besonders schnell noch besonders zuverlässig.
Zur Erkennung kann ich nix sagen da ich ImHo keine Viren druff hab 
Jedenfalls hat er sich nochnich gemeldet.

Also Idee is gut - umsetzung hapert.


----------



## Sentionline007 (29. April 2009)

Ich wers auf keinen fall testen. Zum einen bin ich kein Beta tester, zum anderen:


> Während der Arbeit mit dem Rechner wurden ständig Daten ins Internet übertragen.



Nix da. Meine Porns


----------



## Iceananas (29. April 2009)

Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Ich wers auf keinen fall testen. Zum einen bin ich kein Beta tester, zum anderen:
> 
> 
> Nix da. Meine Porns


du hast pornos auf dem rechner? du noob


----------



## espanol (29. April 2009)

also echt wer hat denn schon porns ?!?!?!


----------



## KillerDuck (29. April 2009)

Jetzt kaufen: 
Das komplette Internet auf 4734 DVDs
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oder ohne pornografische Inhalte: 2 CDs


----------



## Sentionline007 (29. April 2009)

Bei manchen Schabracken braucht man echt einen guten Scanner


----------



## TrippleA (29. April 2009)

Wiedermal schlecht zusammengefasst von der PCGH-Redaktion.

"100-mal schneller"

Aha.

Schneller als WAS??!! Als Schall im Vakuum?

Ich erwarte echt mehr Qualiät von der PCGH-Redaktion. Dann bin ich vielleicht auch mal _wieder_ Abonnent der Printausgabe.


----------



## fehe.dr (29. April 2009)

der hammer .. super schnell super toll ... 

und getestet ... absoluter versager 

eigentlich könnte man die meldung löschen


----------



## Scorp (29. April 2009)

KillerDuck schrieb:


> Jetzt kaufen:
> Das komplette Internet auf 4734 DVDs
> .
> .
> oder ohne pornografische Inhalte: 2 CDs



XD, und jetzt das Amerikanische Gesetzbuch: 5215 Seiten.
Die Light Version (alles Sinnlose drausen):      5 Seiten! xD

Naja aber mal im Ernst, Pornos sind sicher nicht das, an was man bei der Erfindung des Internets gedacht hat.

BT²: Ich hatte auch mal Panda. Und ganz im Ernst, selbst ich hab da mehr Viren erkannt. Bisher finde ich Kaspersky am Besten, auch wenn es den PC zuweilen etwas mehr ausbremst als andere. Und Avira ist naja  ...


mfg Scorp



Spoiler



PS:Versauter Witz:



Spoiler



"Gestern bin ich stecken geblieben!" - "Im Ernst?!" - "Ne, im Horst..."


----------



## Mosed (29. April 2009)

TrippleA schrieb:


> Schneller als WAS??!!



... das Leben, das Universum und der ganze Rest. Und die Antwort auf deine nächste Frage ist 42.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2009)

das update bestätigt meinen verdacht, dass es sich da um sehr mutige werbesprüche handelt.

habe und hatte noch nie probleme mit avira antivir in der gratisversion...


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

So ganz erschliesst sich mir der Horizont des großen Vorteils bislang immer noch nicht ... wenn ich mal eine Datei selektiv prüfen will, reicht mir Virustotal.com allenfalls vollstens aus ...


----------



## Sentionline007 (29. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> ... das Leben, das Universum und *allem*. Und die Antwort auf deine nächste Frage ist 42.


 

Also ich rate mal 43.


----------



## AJ83 (29. April 2009)

SO Eein drecksprogramm! rate jeden ab! ist ne beta und stürzt einfach mit Fehlermeldung ab! bleibt bei eueren normalen antivirusprogramm! Vielleicht kann PCGH mal ne news rausbringen wenn das programm sich bewehrt hat! bis später


----------



## zakk (29. April 2009)

Alles was neu ist ist erstmal schlecht. So kommt mir das erstmal vor.
Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich das Ding schon auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.
Der Launch war ja erst heute.

Bei der Geschwindigkeit solltet ihr schon zwischen On-Access und On-Demand Scan unterscheiden.

Wenn man einen Komplettscan der Platte macht, dann ist doch die Geschwindigkeit nebensächlich. Viel wichtiger ist es doch, dass der Scanner möglichst alle Schädlinge findet.

Beim On-Access Scan muss man sicherlich wesentlich mehr Augenmerk auf die Performance werfen. Denn dieser kann das System merklich bei der Arbeit beeinflussen.

Ein guter Test wäre hier ein Verzeichnis mit mehreren 100 MB einmal auf der Festplatte an eine andere Stelle zu kopieren und die Zeit zu messen. Macht das doch mal mit dem Scanner den ihr im Einsatz habt und dann mal mit dem Cloud Antivirus. Die Werte müsste man dann mal vergleichen.
Das wäre interessant.

Dann könnte man auch mal die Zeit messen, wie lange der Rechner mit Cloud Antivirus und mit einem anderen Scanner beim hochfahren braucht.

Die Idee von Panda ist wenn man genau hinsieht genial. Jedes Jahr kommen mehrere Millionen Schädlinge hinzu. Den Antivirenherstellern bleiben nur eine Möglichkeiten. Sie müssen diese in die Signatur aufnehmen. Das bläßt die Signatur enorm auf. Die Signatur muss sich aus Performance Gründen komplett im RAM befinden. Da kann man sich vorstellen, was dann in ein paar Jahren die Scanner an Resourcen verbraten mit den herkömmlichen Technologien.
Ich würde sagen wir geben dieser Technologie erstmal eine Chance bevor wir Sie direkt ins Abseits stellen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. April 2009)

Ich bleibe bei Avira Antivir free.

Ich merke die Belastung im Hintergrnd so gut wie garnicht, und den Werbepopup, habe ich mit Vista Bordmitteln zum schweigen gebracht. Was will ich denn mehr?


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. April 2009)

Ich bleibe erstmal solange bei dem besten Freewareprogramm: Antivir ^^

Wenn PCGH sagt das i-etwas für Gamer noch besser ist dann werde ich darauf umsteigen...


Und an alle die jetz ihren senf zu meinem geben müssen: Nein ich springe nicht aus dem Fenster wenn PCGH das sagt!


----------



## BigBubby (29. April 2009)

gumbel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hersteller schreibt "100 mal schneller", dann geht das ok, denn zum einen ist es halt Werbung und zum andern wäre "100 mal schneller als Antivir" (zum Beispiel) vergleichende Werbung und damit nicht zulässig.


Vergleichende Werbung ist seit ein paar Jahren wieder erlaubt...


Was haben viele hier eignetlich gegen avira antivir? Laut tests immer noch eines der besten und ich hatte bis jetzt keien probleme damit


----------



## T-MAXX (29. April 2009)

Auf meiner Gamer-HDD habe ich eh kein Antivirus Kram laufen. Es gehört einfach nicht rauf. Sicherlich tätige ich Online-Games aber trotz allem keine Viren drauf.

Bei meiner Office-HDD habe ich Antivirus-Software drauf, weil ich gerade bei Office (Outlook) ab und zu bekloppte Mails bekomme, tolle super Brustvergrößerung mit Bild.jpg.*com. *Das da Viren verbogen sind, zeigt mir meine Antivirus-Software klar an. Auch ohne Software und normalen Menschenverstand liegt es auf der Hand, das Anhänge mit com, exe, bat etc. immer Viren verseucht sind.

Ich kenne Leute die klicken aber auf jedes Popup was ihnen vor die Nase kommt. Solche Leute sollten sich mal ihre Zwangsneurose behandeln lassen.


----------



## Mosed (29. April 2009)

@T-Maxx: hast du auf jeder HDD ein Windows, das du jeweils lädst, je nachdem ob du spiele oder office wilst?

Denn man braucht ja nicht pro Festplatte einen Virenscanner, sondern pro Betriebssystem.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. April 2009)

so hab den schwachsinn mal ausprobiert, nen paar trojaner und anderes getier aufn rechner geparkt und ihn mal scannen lassen, der findet ja nix!!! und dafür braucht er 2 stunden wie dumm ist das denn? das mit der offenen firewall hatte ich aber nicht, aber sowas reagiert ja überall anders.

Fazit: wer standart sHeur Generic Trojaner net finden kann kommt in die tonne.

mfg


----------



## Riplex (29. April 2009)

Bundestrojaner = Panda Cloud Antivirus ???


----------



## zakk (29. April 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> so hab den schwachsinn mal ausprobiert, nen paar trojaner und anderes getier aufn rechner geparkt und ihn mal scannen lassen, der findet ja nix!!! und dafür braucht er 2 stunden wie dumm ist das denn? das mit der offenen firewall hatte ich aber nicht, aber sowas reagiert ja überall anders.
> 
> Fazit: wer standart sHeur Generic Trojaner net finden kann kommt in die tonne.
> 
> mfg



Also kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine Tests mit hunderten von Malware Samples ergeben eine Erkennung von über 90%. Bis jetzt sieht das garnicht so schlecht aus.  Das die Firewall deaktiviert wurde, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der Hintergrund ist bei mir auch in einen blauen geändert worden.
Ist ja nunmal ein Beta Status. Wird bestimmt noch gefixt.


----------



## w00tification (29. April 2009)

Juhu, noch mehr Sinnlosigkeit fürs Internet. Es gibt deutlich Verlässlicheres im Internet. Fragt nicht, mir fallen die Alternativen grad nich mehr ein. Hab sie seit über 4 Jahren nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## strider11f (29. April 2009)

Pandas gehören in den Zoo!!! Unter hinter Gitter sollte man auch diese Beta packen samt ihrer Entwickler. Habe zwar nur selten Schädlinge auf meinen Rechnern aber im Lauf von 17 Jahren kommt doch ein wenig zusammen. Da ist die Erkennungsrate mit 95% schon gut, ABER: wenn der Scanner vor Bedrohungen warnt die nicht da sind dann finde ich das echt übel. Von daher verlasse ich mich lieber auf das was schon fest installiert ist.


----------



## zim (29. April 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Auf meiner Gamer-HDD habe ich eh kein Antivirus Kram laufen. Es gehört einfach nicht rauf. Sicherlich tätige ich Online-Games aber trotz allem keine Viren drauf.


 Woher willst du das wissen? 
Um meine paar Cents zur AV-Debatte dazuzugeben: AVG find ich schon seit einiger Zeit besser als Avira. Aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## gam0r (29. April 2009)

so auch mal senf dazu geb^^

für mich ist seit langem kaspersky die nr.1 in sachen performance etc. etc.
dann kommt erst panda et. etc., ihr kennt sie ja alle wie sie heißen^^xD


----------



## w00tification (30. April 2009)

zim schrieb:


> Um meine paar Cents zur AV-Debatte dazuzugeben: AVG find ich schon seit einiger Zeit besser als Avira. Aber jeder wie er meint.


"Antiviren-Programm X ist besser als Y oder von Z."

Alles subjektiv. Fakt ist, Avira hat eine wirklich sehr gute Erkennungsrate und gute Heuristik. Mir ist bisher kein Virus durchgeschlüpft - in 6 Jahren. Daher kann man einiges mit anderem gleichstellen, aber "besser" ist nicht so einfach. "Schlechter" geht durchaus. Man siehe Norton oder in diesem Falle Panda.

AVG soll auch echt gut sein ^^ aber wozu umgewöhnen, wenn es doch eh gleichgut ist ;D


----------



## heisenberger (30. April 2009)

zim schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> Um meine paar Cents zur AV-Debatte dazuzugeben: AVG find ich schon seit einiger Zeit besser als Avira. Aber jeder wie er meint.


ist mir zu vermüllt seit version 8


----------



## Delirium (30. April 2009)

hat sich für mich schon erledigt kein vista64bit unterstützung....

sehr schlecht panda


----------



## Progs-ID (30. April 2009)

Ich habe auch Kaspersky IS 2009. Ich hatte nie Probleme damit. Den Conficker hatte ich auch nie. Ich warte erstmal einen Test ab.


----------



## Experte (6. Mai 2009)

*Panda Cloud Antivirus - ein Luftschloss ?*

Ich hab so meine Zweifel ob Panda Cloud Antivirus nicht ein Luftschloss ist: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/smb-security/articles/33738.aspx


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Mai 2009)

Panda hat uns ein FAQ zukommen lassen, das wir an dieser Stelle veröffentlichen:

*Warum existieren keine 64bit Versionen und keine Windows 7 Version?*
  Grundsätzlich wollen wir die neue Philosophie und das neue Schutzmodell so schnell wie möglich vorstellen. Die Unterstützung unterschiedlicher Betriebssysteme hatte daher weniger Priorität. Sollte dennoch weiterhin diesbezüglich eine große Nachfrage bestehen, werden wir unsere Prioritäten überdenken und diesen Zusatz so schnell wie möglich anbieten. 

*Wird Panda Cloud Antivirus auch nach der Beta-Phase kostenfrei bleiben?*
  Ja, definitiv. 100% kostenfrei.

*Ist es nötig, neben Panda Cloud Antivirus einen weiteren Virenschutz zu installieren?*
  Nein. Cloud Antivirus gewährleistet sämtlichen Schutz, den man gegen Viren, Malware und andere Bedrohungen benötigt. Weil Probleme auftreten können ist es generell nicht zu empfehlen, zwei verschiedene Antivirenlösungen zur gleichen Zeit in Betrieb zu haben.

*Nach der Installation dauert der erste Scan mit Panda Cloud Antivirus sehr lang. Weshalb?*
  Falls Sie einen On-demand-Scan für ihr gesamtes System unmittelbar nach der Installation ausführen werden sie feststellen, dass der erste Scan sehr langsam ist. Das liegt daran, dass sowohl der anfängliche Backround Scan als auch der On-demand-Scan gleichzeitig durchgeführt werden. Panda Cloud Antivirus startet nach der Installation einen Backround Scan. Während dieses Scans überprüft Cloud Antivirus den gesamten PC und füllt den Goodware Cache (prüft bekannte, gutartige Dateien in der Cloud) auf, um künftige Scans zu optimieren. Erlauben Sie Cloud Antivirus einfach, den Backround Scan zu beenden, bevor sie das komplette System scannen. Sollten danach Probleme auftreten, exportieren Sie bitte die Windows Event Logs für Cloud Antivirus (Arbeitsplatz, verwalten, Ereignisanzeige, Nano, rechte Maustaste, Protokolldatei speichern) und senden es zu uns an beta@pandasecurity.com. 

*Werden meine Dateien für den Scan an die Cloud gesendet?*
  Nein. Es werden grundsätzlich keine Dateien und keine persönlichen Informationen an die Cloud gesendet. Das heißt, nur PE-Dateien (.exe, .com, etc.) werden durch die Cloud geprüft. Nicht-PE-Dateien, wie zum Beispiel Bilder, Dokumente u.ä. werden von der Cloud nicht gescannt.

*Was genau wird an die Cloud übertragen?*
  Für jede PE Datei, die in der Cloud überprüft wird, kreieren wir multiple, kryptographische Hashwerte. Darunter befindet sich die so genannte „reverse Signature“ der Datei. Sie ist in der Lage, mehrere ähnliche Dateien zu identifizieren. Die Resonanz aus der Cloud lautet entweder „Malware“, „Goodware“ oder „unbekannt“. Zusätzlich senden wir Meta-Daten der Dateien, damit sie in der Cloud ferngesteuert heuristisch gescannt werden. Dies sind die wesentlichen Verhaltensmerkmale und Charakteristika jeder Datei. Zusammenfassend also lässt sich sagen, dass weder Inhalte noch persönliche Informationen jemals an die Cloud gesendet werden. 

*Cloud Antivirus hat einen Trojaner entdeckt und entfernt. Wie könnte ich ihn wieder herstellen?*
  Cloud Antivirus ist vorkonfiguriert, automatisch schädliche Dateien zu entfernen. Dennoch werden verdächtige Dateien und bestimmte Typen von Grayware (Hacker Tools, potentiell ungewollte Programme, etc) nicht entfernt sondern automatisch in den Mülleimer (Quarantäne) verschoben. Sie können den Mülleimer öffnen indem sie auf den Eck-Button rechts unten des Cloud Antivirus-Fensters klicken. Dort können Sie geblockte Dateien wieder frei geben. Bitte beachten sie hierbei, dass Dateien mit aufgehobener Blockade nicht mehr von Cloud Antivirus erkannt werden. Sollte die verdächtige Datei allerdings ohne Zweifel als Schädling (z.B. Trojaner) erkannt werden, wird Cloud Antivirus sie automatisch und unwiderruflich entfernen.

*Warum kann ich nicht zwischen entfernen/blockieren/ignorieren wählen, wenn ein Trojaner entdeckt wird?*
  Bei Antiviren-Programmen drehen sich die häufigsten Fragen der User darum, inwiefern Schädlinge vom Programm entdeckt und entfernt werden, ohne die Computerleistung zu beeinträchtigen oder den Anwender in irgendeiner Form zu stören. Cloud Antivirus verfolgt genau das Prinzip, den Anwender möglichst nicht durch Entscheidungen/Interaktionen zu „belästigen“, sondern das Produkt so einfach wie möglich zu halten. Wir denken aber wegen einiger Anfragen darüber nach, einen „advanced mode“ hinzuzufügen. Dadurch soll eine Quarantäne bereitgestellt werden, in der jede als schädlich erkannte Datei in Form einer Kopie abgelegt und somit verschlüsselt gesichert wird. (Kommentare und Anregungen hierzu sind sehr willkommen.)

*Kann ich Cloud Antivirus gemeinsam mit Norton360/AVG/etc. anwenden?*
  Nein, das funktioniert nicht. Generell können/bzw. sollten Sie nicht zwei oder mehrere verschiedene Antiviren-Programme gleichzeitig installieren. Die Cloud Antivirus Installation erkennt eine große Zahl anderer Antivirenprogramme und stoppt die Installation, sobald eine andere aktive Anwendung erkannt wird. Dennoch funktionierte die parallele Anwendung bei einigen Usern, die weniger bekannte Antiviren-Programme einsetzen. In solchen Fällen werden höchstwahrscheinlich verlangsamte Betriebssysteme als Folge auftreten. Das Problem lässt sich durch die Deinstallation des anderen Programms beheben.

*Scan stoppte bei x%.*
  Problem 1: Dies ist ein Fehler in der Bedieneroberfläche, nicht des Scans. Er tritt auf, wenn der Bildschirmschoner während des Scans startet oder die User-Session beendet wird. Wenn Sie zum Scan-Fenster zurückkehren, erhalten Sie zunächst den Eindruck, der Scan sei gestoppt. Klicken Sie aber auf das Fenster, werden sie feststellen, dass der Scan beendet oder immer im Gange ist.
  Problem 2: Wir erhielten einige Reports über gestoppte Scans, die nicht auf das Problem der Bedieneroberfläche zurückzuführen sind. Sollte dies bei Ihnen auftreten, senden Sie bitte die Windows Event Logs für Cloud Antivirus (Arbeitsplatz, verwalten, Ereignisanzeige, Nano, rechte Maustaste, Protokolldatei speichern) an beta@pandasecurity.com.

*Ich verwende zwei Monitore und Cloud Antivirus erscheint immer direkt in der Mitte beider.*
  Der Fehler ist bekannt, wird bearbeitet und in Kürze behoben. 

*Seit ich Panda Cloud Antivirus installierte, ist mein PC langsamer geworden.*
  Falls Sie nicht – wie in den vorigen Punkten bereits erläutert – eine andere Antiviren-Lösung einsetzen darf dieses Problem nicht auftreten. Bitte kontaktieren Sie beta@pandasecurity.com und schildern uns die Details Ihrer Konfiguration.

*Beim Download des Cloud Antivirus treten Probleme auf.*
  Löschen Sie alle temporären Dateien von Ihrem Browser und starten Sie den Download auf Panda Cloud Antivirus FREE - The first free cloud antivirus against viruses, spyware, rootkits and adware erneut.

  BITTE BEACHTEN SIE, DASS DERZEIT JEDER KONTAKT MIT BETA@PANDASECURITY.COM NUR AUF ENGLISCH STATTFINDEN KANN.


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab AVG Anti Virus Free und bin zufrieden damit. Hatte vorher auf meinem Latop McAfee (war dabei) und das fand ich auch super, nur muss man nicht unbedingt was für ein Antivirenprogramm zahlen... Und AVG tuts auch und verseucht einen nicht so mit Werbung wie Antivir (hatte ich auch mehrere Jahre).


----------



## PC_Schrauber (8. Mai 2009)

Im prinzip nicht schlecht,mir gefällt aber die vorstellung nicht das eine dauerleitung im internet stehen muß,damit PCA nach Vieren scanen kann.
Würde das Spionen nicht tür und tor öffnen,wenn eine dauerleitung liegt,und jederzeit erneut einen beliebigen virus runterladen können?
Vor allem wenn ich hier lese,daß PCA die Win firewall "löscht",würde ich mich irgendwie gar nicht so sicher fühlen.(Viren hatte ich auf meinem XP rechner genug!)
Da die leute 64 bit systeme wohl für sowas wie marsmenschen(oder sonderlinge) halten,kommt dieses merkwürde programm sowiso nicht auf meinem rechner.
(Ich benutze 1mal im monat den Kaspesky online scaner,zur sicherheit.)


----------



## Brehministrator (8. Mai 2009)

In meinen Augen kann diese Software eventuel SEHR schädlich sein. Schon alleine, wie eindringlich diese Leute darauf hinweisen, dass man doch bitte KEIN anderes Antiviren-Programm auf dem Rechner haben darf. Panda selbst bremst ja angeblich den PC nicht aus. Also tut folglich die Kombination "Panda + anderes Programm" den PC nur so sehr ausbremsen wie das andere Programm alleine... Ich denke eher, die könnten irgendwann dann selbst Viren einschleusen oder die Kontrolle über das System übernehmen.

Und die Tatsache, dass schlimm befallene Dateien ohne Nachfrage und unwiderbringlich gelöscht werden, ist auch nicht sehr nett.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass wie oben beschrieben der Panda den Desktop-Hintergrung einfach ändert und die Firewall ausschaltet und nach dem Scan nicht wieder einschaltet. Kennt man nur von Malware so...

Dieses Produkt ist in meinen Augen kriminelle Schadsoftware


----------



## x2K (8. November 2009)

ich denka mal das problem lig nicht darin dass die programme sich gegenseitig ausbremsen  eher daran dass die viren definition den anderen programms als bedrohung erkannt wird 
oder dass die programme identische recourcen für sich beanspruchen  dann muss hin und her geswitcht werden und das kostet zeit.

und jetzt mal eine frage an den herrn Redakteur  ist ein vergleichs test in den nechsten ausgabe geplant? mich würde mal interessieren ob das produckt hällt was es verspricht und wie es sich im vergleich zu anderen programmen schlägt kaspersky, norton, freeAV, Fprot etc.


----------



## Cyphox (25. Dezember 2009)

hier stand käse


----------



## Nixtreme (26. Januar 2010)

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne mal einen ausführlichen (Vergleichs-) Test zu diesem doch sehr intreassanten Thema in der nächst Print lesen. 

Das Prinzip mit dem Clouded Antivirus ist ja an sich sehr beeindruckend...Jetzt muss es nur noch anständig funktionieren


----------



## alm0st (22. Juni 2010)

Haha, das Video is mal geil gemacht  Bleibt die Frage wie sich die Final in Sachen Perfomance etc. schlägt...
Aber ist das Prinzip nicht genau so gefährlich wie nützlich? Man nehme mal an, jemand schafft es falsche Daten in deren Cloud Datenbank einzuhacken - wären dann nicht auf einen Schlag mehr Computer gefährdet als mit nem normalen Virenscanner?


----------



## BikeRider (22. Juni 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls gerne mal einen ausführlichen (Vergleichs-) Test zu diesem doch sehr interessanten Thema in der nächst Print lesen.


So ein Test würde ich auch begrüßen


----------



## Torsley (22. Juni 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Haha, das Video is mal geil gemacht  Bleibt die Frage wie sich die Final in Sachen Perfomance etc. schlägt...
> Aber ist das Prinzip nicht genau so gefährlich wie nützlich? Man nehme mal an, jemand schafft es falsche Daten in deren Cloud Datenbank einzuhacken - wären dann nicht auf einen Schlag mehr Computer gefährdet als mit nem normalen Virenscanner?



das könnten hacker doch genauso gut mit ner virensgnatur machen die per autoupdate gezogen wird.


----------



## leckerbier (22. Juni 2010)

Ich benutze seid etwa 2 Jahren Avast Ativirus Free  und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich werde mal einen Test abwarten und dann mal probieren.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juni 2010)

Hatte das Ding ma drauf, aber irgendwie hat MSE dann sauviele Sachen gefunden, die PCA net angezeigt hat, seitdem benutz ich nurnoch MSE.


----------



## Isengard412 (22. Juni 2010)

leckerbier schrieb:


> Ich benutze seid etwa 2 Jahren Avast Ativirus Free  und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Ich werde mal einen Test abwarten und dann mal probieren.



Ist bei mir auch so...das hat sich auch bisher bewährt...virenfrei seitdem ich es benutze


----------



## Chimera (3. Mai 2011)

Nix für mix  Da bleib ich lieber beim Avast! Free Antivirus  und der Sandbox  Hatte Panda schon früher mal drauf, war da aber nicht so begeistert von. Bin da mit dem aktuellen Avast 6.0.1091 sehr viel zufriedener, auch wenn es nur ein Gratisscanner ist.


----------

